# Tug Gem



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Can anybody give me an update on the small tug Gem which was for a time
moored in Birkenhead Docks.
She was bought by a businessman and sailed for either Preston or one of the ***brian ports.
She was originally called Beaver Gem and spent much of her career on the Mersey working for Westminster Dredging Company and later Carmet Towing Company.
A picture of her now would be most welcome.

Best Regards
Keith


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

KEITH SEVILLE said:


> Can anybody give me an update on the small tug Gem which was for a time
> moored in Birkenhead Docks.
> She was bought by a businessman and sailed for either Preston or one of the ***brian ports.
> She was originally called Beaver Gem and spent much of her career on the Mersey working for Westminster Dredging Company and later Carmet Towing Company.
> ...


The following info is sourced courtesy of "The Tuglist" compiled by Piet Van Damme, Belgium

35 GRT, L17,07m, B4,9m, D2,25m
1 scr +nozzle, diesel 6cyl MWM (n°3012/008) type TRH.526S, 295bhp-217kW

JAGUAR
1957: Built by "G.J. van der Berk's Scheepsbouw" at Beneden-Leeuwen (NLD)
1957 -15/02: delivered to W. van Laar at Leidschendam (NLD)
(NLD flag, IVR 27.10045)
1957 -05/10: To ?? (FRA), renamed CRAKEN or KRAKEN
1963: To "Westminster Dredging Co Ltd" at London (GBR), renamed BEAVER GEM
1982: To "Carmet Tug Co" (GBR)
1991: To "Marev Tugs Ltd" (GBR), renamed GEM
1992: repurchased by "Carmet Tug Co" (GBR)
1995: spotted regd at Toronto (CAN)
1997: spotted new bow fitted, flying red ensign
1999: spotted re-renamed BEAVER GEM


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks Bill for all that information, appreciated.
Would be interested to know where she is working now.

Regards
Keith


----------

